# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  España podría afrontar las sequías e inundaciones con la construcción de unas 50 presas, según expertos

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os pongo esta noticia que he encontrado.

España debería analizar "ya" la posibilidad de construir "en torno a unas 50" nuevas grandes presas para paliar tanto la sequía, como en la que está entrando España, como para afrontar y gestionar las inundaciones, fenómenos ambos que serán cada vez más recurrentes a causa del cambio climático, según el presidente de la Asociación de Grandes Presas, José Polimón.

MADRID, 28 (EUROPA PRESS)

Así, Polimón ha explicado a Europa Press que esta es una de las principales preocupaciones del Comité de Grandes Presas que se reúne periódicamente para analizar la cuestión, en la que consideran que los efectos previstos del cambio climático se van a traducir en más sequías e inundaciones. 

Por ello, ha añadido que desde 2008 los expertos subrayan que también es preciso conocer cómo explotar mejor las existentes para poder hacer frente a las sequías. Al mismo tiempo, ha recordado que se tarda unos 20 años desde que se inicia el trámite para construir una presa hasta que se concluye.

"Por eso hay que pensar ya en analizar la cuestión sin ningún temor. Hay que hacer estudios y lo primero a observar son los temas ambientales, es decir cómo reducir los efectos negativos de las presas y como potenciar los efectos positivos de las mismas", ha apostillado.

Además, subraya que desde 2008 se han registrado más inundaciones, pero en la actualidad España está "ante una fuerte sequía", parecida a la de 1983 y que podría ser peor que la "catastrófica de los años 40 del siglo XX", a consecuencia de la irregularidad del clima algo que, según vaticina "se va a agudizar".

El presidente de la Asociación de Grandes Presas ha insistido en que es un "buen momento para el debate sobre cómo aprovechar el agua de las inundaciones" porque la reserva hidráulica está por encima del 60 por ciento.

En este contexto, ha precisado que las opciones para gestionar mejor el agua, tanto en época de sequía como con exceso de lluvia además de embalses y presas son las aguas subterráneas, de las que ha dicho que "en este momento no se pueden explotar más"; la desalación, una opción "cara, pero que es solución para las zonas costeras"; los trasvases, para los que "también se necesita un lugar donde almacenar el agua; o el reciclaje de agua, una opción "medioambientalmente sostenible".

Al mismo tiempo, ha insistido en la importancia de explotar, operar y gestionar muy bien las presas y embalses existentes, como por ejemplo limpiar los embalses de tierra y lodos, que disminuyen la capacidad de los mismos. 

LOS RÍOS NO ENTIENDEN DE CCAA

Por otro lado, José Polimón, aboga porque los ríos no se analicen ni dividan por comunidades autónomas porque "no entienden de territorios". Por ello, ha incidido en la necesidad de recuperar la gestión de los ríos por cuencas hidrográficas y no fraccionarla por regiones.

Respecto a la reutilización, una solución cuyo aumento ha anunciado recientemente el ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, opina que está "al alcance de la mano" y que es "completamente lógico y viable económicamente". 

En ese sentido, ha puesto de ejemplo el plan de reciclado realizado en el río Segura, por el que se ha conseguido disponer de 100 millones de metros cúbicos de agua que antes quedaban inutilizados. Polimón ha explicado que este proyecto desarrollado en los últimos 10 años ha merecido el premio Acueducto de Segovia como la obra mejor encajada con el medio ambiente en los últimos años.

Por otro lado, sobre el anuncio de Arias Cañete de alcanzar un Pacto Nacional del Agua que derive en un nuevo Plan hidrológico Nacional, ha valorado la "disposición" de éste a estudiarlo.

Finalmente ha hecho referencia al Congreso Nacional de Ingeniería Civil que se celebró la pasada semana en Valencia y que concluyó que "España necesita un Pacto Nacional del Agua, que recupere la unidad de cuenca en los ríos, apueste por una gestión integrada del agua y haga posible reelaborar y llevar a cabo un plan hidrológico para el conjunto del país" y que todo ello no esté sujeto a los "distintos intereses políticos autonómicos".


Fuente:http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/esp...-expertos.html

----------


## ben-amar

Por aqui nos haria falta la construccion de la presa de San Calixto.

A ver para cuando

----------


## frfmfrfm

ARAGORM, corto pero muy buen articulo.
Gracias compañero.

----------


## perdiguera

El Sr. Polimón barre para casa, como es lógico.
Es cierto que hacen falta embalses y también o antes mejorar la eficacia de las redes de suministro, aumentar la depuración de aguas residuales, hacer eficientes los sistemas de riego, usar las potabilizadoras más y mejor, eliminar los regadíos ilegales, evitar sangrar hasta límites insospechados a unas cuencas en beneficio de otras y eliminar las corruptelas y a los corruptos y muchas más cosas.
Es seguro que todavía quedan en España lugares donde hacer presas que aumenten la capacidad de embalse. Pero también que será muy dificil su ejecución, tanto por motivos económicos y medioambientales como por las presiones de grupos contrarios, hasta el punto de hacer casi imposible el establecimiento de una nueva presa en cualquier punto del territorio nacional.
A veces me pregunto si se le dejaría a los romanos hacer hoy cosas como el acueducto de Segovia, el puente de Alcántara o el embalse de Proserpina, por poner tres ejemplos que conocemos todos. Yo creo que no.

----------


## jlois

Totalmente de acuerdo , amigo Perdiguera. Quizás halla lugares que se encuentren aptos para la inclusión de un muro o un dique pero lo cierto es que hoy en día, habría mucha más presión social que en la época de las presas del caudillo, en la cual nadie podía decir una palabra más alta que la otra no fuese a ser la última articulada por esa persona. 
Debería hacerse una gestión razonable, lógica y sostenible de la infraestructura actual y llegado el caso, hacer lo posible para modernizar todo aquello que se halla obsoleto o crea pérdidas de energía, cambiándolo por tecnología actual y que tiende a minimizar el gasto hidráhulico. Es una opinión como otra cualquiera y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie.

----------


## REEGE

Totalmente de acuerdo amigo Perdiguera...
Y ahora digo yo... está España como para acometer semejantes obras hidráulicas!!!!!!!!!!
No es poco que terminen las que tienen en fase de construcción!!
Por lo demas, depuremos, vigilemos lo ilegal y lo más importante... *EDUCAR Y MIRAR POR EL AGUA.*

----------


## albertillovernel

> A veces me pregunto si se le dejaría a los romanos hacer hoy cosas como el acueducto de Segovia, el puente de Alcántara o el embalse de Proserpina, por poner tres ejemplos que conocemos todos. Yo creo que no.


Estimado Perdiguera, aquí tengo que discrepar contigo; hace ya unas cuantas décadas en las que se cometen todo tipo de atrocidades ambientales por doquier sin más que agitar el banderín de la creación de empleo y riqueza. Me explico: levantar un aeropuerto vacío que cueste unos 1000 millones de € cubriendo con medio metro de hormigón 400 hectáreas de la vega del Jabalón, y que quede sólo para que algún potentado aparque su jet privado (y su jeta) a media hora de camino del coto de caza a bordo de un range rover tapizado en cuero, podría parecer un despropósito mayúsculo, se mire por donde se mire. Pues bien, baste que el espabilado promotor de turno tenga los amigos adecuados y propague a los cuatro vientos que su engendro (perdón, proyecto) dará trabajo a cientos de miles de personas y a millones de forma indirecta, por más que dicha afirmación sea materialmente imposible a parte de pura ensoñación onírica. No pasará mucho sin que algún político, amigo de sus amigos y con mucho que ganar, se suba al carro de la modernidad y se sume al engendro (perdón, proyecto) convirtiéndose en partícipe, invirtiendo dinero público en la aventura privada y prevaricando lo necesario para que salga adelante.
Bien, mi punto es el siguiente; la actual y exigente legislación ambiental, -que el nuevo e intelectualmente indigente ministro del ramo se apresta a dinamitar en una voladura controlada que "vuelva a poner en valor la costa" [sic]- se fue instaurando a lo largo de las pasadas dos décadas para tratar de evitar estos desmanes, sin conseguirlo; la golosina económica era capaz de quebrar las más férreas voluntades a favor precísamente de los menos necesitados.

Personalmente, siempre me he considerado poco o nada partidario de las grandes obras hidráulicas, quizá fruto del lugar y la época en la que nací, cuando la conjunción entre actuaciones nefastas, riego irresponsable y meteorología adversa consiguieron hacer del oasis manchego un secarral insufrible. Hoy en día, no me considero ni partidario ni detractor; más bien favorable a optimizar el uso del agua y las infraestructuras actuales (y su mejora, si fuera preciso), pero también de darles un contenido ambiental, en forma de regulación y de caudales ecológicos que mantengan los ríos vivos hasta donde sea posible (y esa línea creo que debiera marcarla el abastecimiento a las personas y no al regadío).
Así, no creo que hoy se impidieran las obras equivalentes a las que los romanos hicieron en su día; es que probablemente esas, -junto con muchas otras absolutamente innecesarias-, ya se han construído. Parece que los antiguos romanos -y quizá porque sólo contaban con la ayuda de energía de origen animal- tenían mucho más claro que nuestra sociedad actual cuales eran sus prioridades irrenunciables, y quizá también por ello confundieran menos intereses generales con particulares.
Saludos.

----------


## albertillovernel

No obstante, me parece mucho más asequible plantearse si la más que probable extremización de los fenómenos meteorológicos que se atisba a futuro, como consecuencia de nuestra desmesurada quema de combustibles fósiles (o por azares de la meteorología, que algunos predican), no se podría combatir más eficientemente cambiando el paradigma de los cultivos; si iberia es el terreno ideal para cultivar grandes extensiones de maíz, remolacha y cebolla o si es mejor ser realistas y adaptarse a la realidad del entorno en lugar de tratar de adaptar éste a la medida de sueños megalómanos. Sale más barato cambiar de cultivos y buscar calidad en vez de cantidad, que construir 50 embalses para seguir como hasta ahora. 
Todo esto viene a ser como si alguien se planteara buscar 4 trabajos que le permitan reunir el dinero necesario para pagar los gastos del ferrari en el que va a trabajar; existe una opción alternativa, que es cambiar el deportivo por un utilitario más austero, u otra más radical; ir en autobús, y así quizá bastaría un solo trabajo...

----------


## perdiguera

> Estimado Perdiguera, aquí tengo que discrepar contigo; hace ya unas cuantas décadas en las que se cometen todo tipo de atrocidades ambientales por doquier sin más que agitar el banderín de la creación de empleo y riqueza. Me explico: levantar un aeropuerto vacío que cueste unos 1000 millones de  cubriendo con medio metro de hormigón 400 hectáreas de la vega del Jabalón, y que quede sólo para que algún potentado aparque su jet privado (y su jeta) a media hora de camino del coto de caza a bordo de un range rover tapizado en cuero, podría parecer un despropósito mayúsculo, se mire por donde se mire. Pues bien, baste que el espabilado promotor de turno tenga los amigos adecuados y propague a los cuatro vientos que su engendro (perdón, proyecto) dará trabajo a cientos de miles de personas y a millones de forma indirecta, por más que dicha afirmación sea materialmente imposible a parte de pura ensoñación onírica. No pasará mucho sin que algún político, amigo de sus amigos y con mucho que ganar, se suba al carro de la modernidad y se sume al engendro (perdón, proyecto) convirtiéndose en partícipe, invirtiendo dinero público en la aventura privada y prevaricando lo necesario para que salga adelante.
> Bien, mi punto es el siguiente; la actual y exigente legislación ambiental, -que el nuevo e intelectualmente indigente ministro del ramo se apresta a dinamitar en una voladura controlada que "vuelva a poner en valor la costa" [sic]- se fue instaurando a lo largo de las pasadas dos décadas para tratar de evitar estos desmanes, sin conseguirlo; la golosina económica era capaz de quebrar las más férreas voluntades a favor precísamente de los menos necesitados.
> 
> Personalmente, siempre me he considerado poco o nada partidario de las grandes obras hidráulicas, quizá fruto del lugar y la época en la que nací, cuando la conjunción entre actuaciones nefastas, riego irresponsable y meteorología adversa consiguieron hacer del oasis manchego un secarral insufrible. Hoy en día, no me considero ni partidario ni detractor; más bien favorable a optimizar el uso del agua y las infraestructuras actuales (y su mejora, si fuera preciso), pero también de darles un contenido ambiental, en forma de regulación y de caudales ecológicos que mantengan los ríos vivos hasta donde sea posible (y esa línea creo que debiera marcarla el abastecimiento a las personas y no al regadío).
> Así, no creo que hoy se impidieran las obras equivalentes a las que los romanos hicieron en su día; es que probablemente esas, -junto con muchas otras absolutamente innecesarias-, ya se han construído. Parece que los antiguos romanos -y quizá porque sólo contaban con la ayuda de energía de origen animal- tenían mucho más claro que nuestra sociedad actual cuales eran sus prioridades irrenunciables, y quizá también por ello confundieran menos intereses generales con particulares.
> Saludos.





> No obstante, me parece mucho más asequible plantearse si la más que probable extremización de los fenómenos meteorológicos que se atisba a futuro, como consecuencia de nuestra desmesurada quema de combustibles fósiles (o por azares de la meteorología, que algunos predican), no se podría combatir más eficientemente cambiando el paradigma de los cultivos; si iberia es el terreno ideal para cultivar grandes extensiones de maíz, remolacha y cebolla o si es mejor ser realistas y adaptarse a la realidad del entorno en lugar de tratar de adaptar éste a la medida de sueños megalómanos. Sale más barato cambiar de cultivos y buscar calidad en vez de cantidad, que construir 50 embalses para seguir como hasta ahora. 
> Todo esto viene a ser como si alguien se planteara buscar 4 trabajos que le permitan reunir el dinero necesario para pagar los gastos del ferrari en el que va a trabajar; existe una opción alternativa, que es cambiar el deportivo por un utilitario más austero, u otra más radical; ir en autobús, y así quizá bastaría un solo trabajo...


Querido albertillovernel,
No discrepas conmigo sino que te ratificas en lo que expuse.
Todo lo que expones lo repudio en mi mensaje en el segundo párrafo.
En cuanto a lo de los romanos, quizá haya exagerado pero no creo que mucho. Hoy en día, a la escala en que nos movemos, el hacer un acueducto, un puente o un embalse es problemático, muy problemático y lleva aparejado un sinnúmero de compensaciones ambientales impresionantes, algunas demasiado severas a mi juicio.
Por poner un ejemplo: modificación del trazado de una carretera salvando un barranco para evitar dos curvas que habían producido varios accidentes de tráfico con muertos. Se decide realizar un viaducto de una longitud de 140 metros con una altura máxima de 22 sobre el terreno natural, para que te hagas una idea el barranco en su máxima avenida de 500 años de periodo de retorno pasaría por un marco de 3x3 m, pues bien ha habido que acondicionar una zona del fondo, que sólo se ha tocado en la zona de las pilas, para paso de fauna, como creo que los animales salvajes no saben leer ni tienen comportamientos enseñados pienso que pueden pasar por la zona acondicionada o por la no tocada indistintamente, por lo que no tiene sentido gastarse 12.856  en un paso de 6 metros cuando tienen 134 sin acondicionar, el acondicionamiento ha consistido en plantar especies como las existentes en el rededor más una modificación de la rasante natural del terreno para facilitar que no tengan mucha pendiente, así como hacer pasar, cuando la hay, un hilillo de agua por el paso.
Todo ello consecuencia de la DIA.
Por poner otro ejemplo: modificación del canal de regadío en una zona de 200 metros afectada por el trazado nuevo de la carretera. Se debe realizar fuera de la época de riegos, se debe sacar la vida acuícola del canal, se debe comprobar que la modificación no afecta ninguna zona protegida, se debe asegurar el servicio durante 5 años, no dos que son los que tiene la obra general de garantía, y sobre todo que no haya ningún animal protegido nidificando en la zona. Creo que nada de eso lo tuvieron en cuenta los romanos a la hora de hacer sus obras. 
Ahora criticamos los aterramientos de los embalses, ¿Sabes cuantos han hecho los romanos y están aterrados desde tiempos inmemoriales? o ¿Cuantos se han convertido en zonas protegidas por ese mismo motivo? o ¿Cuantas zonas protegidas hay, por la presencia de especies animales, que son producto de la actividad humana en los últimos 100 años, menos de un suspiro en el cómputo general del tiempo desde que hay vida terrestre, y que antes no eran zonas húmedas?
Claro que estoy por la preservación del medio, que lo hemos de legar a nuestros sucesores, claro que se hacen barrabasadas en temas medioambientales, claro que se hacen cultivos insostenibles que no tienen nada que ver con la zona donde se plantan, claro que hay corruptos y corrupciones, claro que todo eso se debe eliminar, también me parece claro que hay que eliminar subvenciones a productos excedentarios o deficitarios y no protegerlos, como el carbón; pero no metamos todo y a todos en el mismo saco que entonces pasaremos a perder legitimidad en nuestras acciones y revindicaciones.
Por lo demás estamos, como te apunté al principio, en absoluto acuerdo.
Un abrazo.

----------


## No Registrado

Yo creo que lo de la agricultura de calidad y aptada al medio está muy bien y es muy bonita, pero la realidad es otra: la población a nivel global no deja de crecer, el suelo cultivable es el mismo y todos queremos comer. De manera que la tendencia general tendrá que ser forzosamente la intensificación de la agricultura para producir más con menos. De lo contrario, los alimentos subirán su precio y estarán al alcance de menos peronas, y las consecuencias de ello serán terribles.

No podemos darle la espalda a la realidad. Si el paisaje cambia, habrá que aguantarse.

----------


## Luján

> Yo creo que lo de la agricultura de calidad y aptada al medio está muy bien y es muy bonita, pero la realidad es otra: la población a nivel global no deja de crecer, el suelo cultivable es el mismo y todos queremos comer. De manera que la tendencia general tendrá que ser forzosamente la intensificación de la agricultura para producir más con menos. De lo contrario, los alimentos subirán su precio y estarán al alcance de menos peronas, y las consecuencias de ello serán terribles.
> 
> No podemos darle la espalda a la realidad. Si el paisaje cambia, habrá que aguantarse.


Cuán equivocado estás.

De todo el cultivo intensivo en España se tira, literalmente se deja caer, gran cantidad de ello.

Estoy harto de ver naranjas en el suelo porque al agricultor no le resulta rentable cogerlas, y eso es por culpa de la gran cantidad de naranjos que hay. Sobran, y muchos. Lo mismo se puede decir de los pimientos murcianos e incluso del maíz manchego.

Así pues, sobra campo cultivado intensivamente, pues los precios al agricultor están por debajo de coste. También sobran intermediarios que aumentan los precios abusivamente.


La agricultura estudiada, de calidad y adaptada al medio es lo único que puede conseguir conservar el paisaje, al agricultor y a todos. Si se quiere hacer agricultura intensiva, que se haga mediante cultivos hipodrónicos, y sólo para un número limitado de productos que realmente escasean.

----------


## No Registrado

No dudo de que haya explitaciones que no sean rentables, pero lo que es innegable es que el consumo de alimentos crece globalmente sin parar. Para muestra, puedes ver un gráfico del Internationa Grains Council, en el que se muestra la evolución del consumo de grano en el mundo:
http://www.igc.int/es/grainsupdate/sd.aspx?crop=Totalg
Me parece que esa línea creciente y la conservación del paisaje son bastante incompatibles. Pero claro, podemos recurrir al método actual: protegemos el medioambiente aquí hasta límites exagerados y mientrastanto compramos el cereal a los paises subdesarrollados donde el paisaje y el medioambiente importan poco. Pero a eso se le llama tener doble moral.

----------


## Luján

> No dudo de que haya explitaciones que no sean rentables, pero lo que es innegable es que el consumo de alimentos crece globalmente sin parar. Para muestra, puedes ver un gráfico del Internationa Grains Council, en el que se muestra la evolución del consumo de grano en el mundo:
> http://www.igc.int/es/grainsupdate/sd.aspx?crop=Totalg
> Me parece que esa línea creciente y la conservación del paisaje son bastante incompatibles. Pero claro, podemos recurrir al método actual: protegemos el medioambiente aquí hasta límites exagerados y mientrastanto compramos el cereal a los paises subdesarrollados donde el paisaje y el medioambiente importan poco. Pero a eso se le llama tener doble moral.


¿Y qué tal si se planta el cereal donde realmente se puede regar y donde está acorde con el medio?

Por ejemplo, en vez de plantar maiz en La Mancha, ¿por qué no se planta arroz en el Delta? Ah, no, que aquí ya hay, pues en La Albufera... ah no, que también.

No se trata de olvidarse de plantar y punto, sino de plantar lo que hay que plantar donde hay que hacerlo. No se puede pretender plantar lotos en el desierto, pero en cambio sí que está bien plantar edelweiss en los Pirineos. Espero que sepas de que plantas hablo y sus necesidades. Extrapola este razonamiento extremo a trigo, cebada, maiz, arroz, y cualquier otro tipo de cereal o cultivo alimenticio y te darás cuenta de que sin salir de España hay lugares donde se puede plantar cereal de secano con condiciones óptimas sin afectar enormemente al medio y otros donde no queda más remedio que sustituir los cultivos que dañan el medio ambiente (del que también vive España, mira por dónde) por otros más acordes a sus caracteristicas climatológicas.

----------


## perdiguera

En este país se priman muchas producciones agrícolas, unas por la UE, otras por el bajo coste del agua, otras porque la autonomía de turno lo quiere así, otras porque el Estado decide que no puede asumir el desgaste social, al final muchas subvenciones que pagamos entre todos.
Yo creo que la agricultura debería ser como una empresa, que si no es rentable los socios la cierran y no que busquen al papá Estado para que les paguen las pérdidas.
Los casos del maíz, la remolacha, los tomates, la vid, los frutales etc., son paradigmas de una subvención que pagamos todos a unos cuantos y eso no debería ser.
La producción española en cualquier producto no es deficitaria, agrícolamente hablando, teniendo en cuenta los hábitos normales de la población.
Claro está que se producen desaguisados en España y otros países menos desarrollados, desde el punto de vista medioambiental, lo que se está hablando en este hilo es del mejor aprovechamiento de los recursos para producir productos, no de las salvajadas en otros países.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un claro resumen:

Hacen falta presas en algunos sitios, y en otros sitios, sobran. Aparte de los embalses, habría que mejorar y mucho todas las infraestructuras de conducción de agua, tuberías, canales, etc, puesto que en éstas, es donde se producen gran parte de las pérdidas y en algunos lugares, para que llegue tal volumen de agua, en cabecera de la conducción tienen que meter el doble o el triple, y eso es inaceptable.

En cuanto a la producción agrícola, debe ser acorde a los recursos de los que se disponen, ni más, ni menos.

Y lo peor de todo... *en este país hace falta una buena política hidráulica común, equilibrada y sostenible*, puesto que se están haciendo auténticas atrocidades con la gestión y el uso del agua en algunos lugares.

----------


## Madrugaor

Cuando hablais de agricultura y lo que sería deseable, me recuerda que para ello hay que esperar lo que  diga la Unión Europea. Si España fuera autárquica, ni por esas se podría cultivar o poner en marcha regadiós nuevos o fomentar el secano. Todo dependería de las necesidades exportadoras e importadoras. Lo que si veo más definido es el tema del aprovechamiento actual del agua. No por construir más embalses vamos a tener más agua. Si los regadíos y el uso del liquido elemento se aprovechasen al máximo, otro gallo nos cantaría. Ahora que si construir más pantanos supone una inversión en Obra Pública y movimiento económico y puestos de trabajo como se está haciendo en los USA, es otra cuestión.
Los "expertos"... ya se sabe que detrás de ellos están los políticos y crematorios intereses.Una pena que hasta los expertos llegue la duda de una sospecha, como está pasando incluso con los científicos.

----------

